# Gun oils



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

So what does everyone decide to use to lube the ole guns? (Remoil,Breakfree,sheath,teflon,etc.) and why?


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I use Rem-Oil. Not to much on the Auto's. I'd stay away from the Teflon, it is really sticky and the dirt REALLY builds up!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I use rem oil. But if I can find it I like G-96.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

BreakFree CLP
Got hooked on it in the military and saw it perform wonders.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Doug,

Rem-oil has teflon in it. Does dirt build up with that much? I've always used the Berreta oil that comes with my guns and try to wipe it almost completely off because it has a tendency to gum up a little if too much is left on when it gets really cold. I've heard of people using graphite but that has got to be a complete mess.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

I've used Sheath for over 30 years and found it to have no equal. I just use the spray can of "Rust Preventative" for all moving parts, even in zero degree weather conditions.

Bob A.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I use Kroil, and never have any problems.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I use rem-oil...even on my autos. I really like it and it seems to work pretty well :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i too use rem oil on everything


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

i use break free and rem oil


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

FP-10 or Kroil both work very well on semi auto's and do not get gummy when it gets cold!

From field use, I will no longer use Rem Oil on my gas guns, but I do use it some on my rifles!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I too like G-96. I ended up ordering direct. Got a case this time :sniper: 
Do a google search and order from the factory. Worked good.


----------

